# Louisiana swamps nooob here



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* ottercreek. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

:welcomesign:to AT:exclaim::cheers::wav:


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

I am not too far from you ottercreek..just on the east side of Baton Rouge.. We got gustav really hard also...and I also recieved no damage. Glad to hear you and yours came through it ok. Welcome to AT you will enjoy it! And pop into live chat sometime and say Hi!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT, Darrin! Happy hunting!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk Ottercreek :yo:


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

welcome from shreveport


----------



## jg0416 (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome from Baton Rouge


----------



## Razoo97 (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT I use to live in Oakdale.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to (AT). I'm from just west of New Orleans. This site has a bontiful amount of infromation. Just do a search for anything you have a question about and it's probably already been asked. PM me if you need any help. Welcome again.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT ottercreek glad to hear Gustave spared ya


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Welcome from the Mississippi Delta.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome from Bossier City!:darkbeer:


----------

